

CodeHuddle: Easily create, remix, and deliver tech curriculum - heatherpayne
http://codehuddle.org/

======
heatherpayne
They're planning to work on this at AngelHack in Toronto on the weekend. As
someone with a lot of content creation responsibility (with Ladies Learning
Code and HackerYou), I think this tool would be awesome. Thoughts?

------
mnicole
Very cool! I know quite a few people who are interested in both contributing
and learning from a service like this, myself included.

------
cassiemc
Likin' the design, nice palette!

